# Moisture tester mounted on baler



## AgriBux (Sep 1, 2015)

I recently found that you can buy a after market moisture tester to mount on a baler. We have a factory one on our big square and love it and I would like to mount one on our small square.

Does anyone have any experience with these? And if so is there a brand or type that works better than another?

I'd appreciate any feedback


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We only have experience with the Agritronix with two sensors on our small square baler. Simple installation, accurate as far as we can determine, consistent results. Really helpful here in Kentucky for knowing when to stop baling as moisture increases toward evening.

Shelia


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I run the John Deere branded on small square baler. This one only has one sensor and works good.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Got one this year to try on one of my small balers. I haven't really decided if I'm sold on it or not. Still more confident in my Delmhorst hand-held.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Just fyi agtronix makes deere ,newholland,ect have 3 of them over all very good. Just like any thing else in the hay buss follow ur gut. It helps me out with new opperators and is a great base line.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

The only meter I use is a Delmhorst F-2000 handheld unit.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Have a Delmhorst mounted on small square baler. Also able to use the meter as a handheld. Well pleased with the unit, it is around 10 years old and no problems.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Delmhorst 2000 needle read not digitial. Pick up is Mounted on side away from the knives. For just moisture testing. For applying a preservative mount on the side with the knives.

Pick up on the off side you read mostly the dew on the leaves. Read on the knife side you read mostly the stem moisture.

Have to hold the button down to get a reading. I can hold the read button in with a small C clamp

Good to guess if the bale weight is getting to low.

I use a Jumbo Display Hygro Meter $28.50 in Nasco catalog.or FarmTek

Start baling when the humidity, next to the ground, is 70% RH. For large bales start baling at 65% RH.

Until you get the bale weight correct the meter will not be accurate. You want a good tight bale, that is solid. A loose bale will read too dry and a too tight bale will read too damp. That is the same as it is using the probe feature.

What you want is the stems being stem snapping dry and the leaves a little too damp, Average 18% bale moisture.

Using the humidity meter I seldom worry about bale moisture, as long as the stems were snapping dry the previous sunset. Then the hay will not heat even when the Delmhorst reads 20% moisture.

If the meter suggest a wet slug it is too late to do anything about it.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> I run the John Deere branded on small square baler. This one only has one sensor and works good.


I have the JD also. Good to use but need to be calibrated each time if I read my manual correctly. Nice rule of thumb. Doesn't read the same as the probs.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

gradyjohn said:


> I have the JD also. Good to use but need to be calibrated each time if I read my manual correctly. Nice rule of thumb. Doesn't read the same as the probs.


My probe ran 5% higher all summer than the baler. I never have needed to calibrate mine.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I use the agratronix BHT -2 mounted on a round baler and a small square baler. I also have a Delmorst 2000. I always double check the baler mounted readings with the handheld. For the most part the readings always match. With the exception that my readings on the round baler have been all over the place. I think the miss readings have to do with were I mounted the sensors. As well as I get hay stuck between the sensor and wall of the baler. Getting a new set and moving them to a better location is on the winter to do list.

I have been very happy with the BHT-2, My hand held is the F 2000. If I were to get it again I would get the FX 2000. The problem with the "F" is that if you are taking multiple readings you have to wait for the meter to clear and then re-push the button. I know it sounds like a small issue, but when you have a bunch of suspect rounds it gets slow.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just started using my BH-2 (Deere) and noticed I had to increase the offset by +5.5 to match my agritronix hand held probe tester, I think tomorrow I'll break out the delmhorst and see what kind of other variables it throws at me......


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

We have been using the New Holland meter that is part of our preservative system for 8 years now. It is just another tool to use and I don't rely on it 100%. We do all grass hay, it will read high in fine second cut. Example would be displayed moisture up to 18-20% but the hay is practically crispy dry. I think that is because the sensors measure electrical current through the hay and current passes easier in fine grass than first cut grass or coarser alfalfa, which I understand these machines are really designed for. Also the sensors are on the bottom of the bale chamber so if the windrow is 95 % dry but if the ground is damp for whatever reason and the bottom of the windrow is picking up moisture this will cause the readings to go high. For those of us who have handled thousands of bales by hand for many years, we can tell if hay is ready or not and don't need the meter for that. Where the moisture testers help is identifying places in the field where tough hay may be baled so it can be picked up and stacked separately where it can be monitored.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Just started using my BH-2 (Deere) and noticed I had to increase the offset by +5.5 to match my agritronix hand held probe tester, I think tomorrow I'll break out the delmhorst and see what kind of other variables it throws at me......


Todd, sounds like your BHT2 might need recalibrating....5 points is a lot of difference.

Regards, Mike


----------

